# White v Brown rice....



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

How much 'better' for you is brown rice compared to white?

Its ok if its cooked and then eaten straight away, but brown rice tastes foul and really dry the next day. I need to be able to eat rice with my meals at work so will normal white be ok?


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

brown rice is complex carbs, white rice isnt i think?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

brown contains less starch and simple carbs. white is fine if your not cutting or trying to stay in goood shape


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

jwynn said:


> brown rice is complex carbs, white rice isnt i think?


 white rice is still a complex carb,for some reason i find brown a little 'heavier' on the stomach so stick to white,dont think theres alot in it tbh

.....though im probably wrong :cool2:


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Dont overthink it mate. They are both complex carbs, I think brown has a lower GI, therefore causes a smaller insulin spike. Imo if your diet is spot on, you dont cheat and eat sh*t, train properly etc, there is no real difference, unless you are diabetic or smt.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

From what i have heard... even tho brown rice falls in the lower GI catergory, white rice just falls out .... but not by much.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Whole grain rice (brown) is obviously better for you as it has not had the vitamins etc washed off like White rice.

But going back to my original question if I eat White rice would it be bad for me? I'm trying to gain lean muscle ....

30 years old

6ft 2"

14.5 stones

250-300g protein a day


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Brown = More fibre and a few extra nutrients

White Basmati = Almost as good

Answer = Eat whichever you think tastes the best


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I was thinking which was best the other day. Then I just thought, back in the old days (Arnie et al) they used to pile white rice down them, cant be that bad as they weren't in bad shape TBH!


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

kevo said:


> I was thinking which was best the other day. Then I just thought, back in the old days (Arnie et al) they used to pile white rice down them, cant be that bad as they weren't in bad shape TBH!


Really? Never read much about them eating lots of carbs, although that's not to say they didn't.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if so concerned cook 50g of each (separate as white cooks faster) and mix them through each other with some onion, pepper, mushrooms sweet corn, peas and little ham and have with some chicken or steak or what ever.

50g each maybe too much for you but i like lots of rice! lol


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

God said:


> Really? Never read much about them eating lots of carbs, although that's not to say they didn't.


Yeah, I think pile, was a bit of a strong word. I meant they ate it:whistling:

Just watched that through, interesting to see mate. I'm guessing they kept the fats high then as that didnt look enough (as an average diet) to keep the big guys where they were at!


----------

